# Your Favorite Movies of the 2010s



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I've seen a lot of people here cast a bit of shade at recent movies, and that's fine of course, but I actually think it's one of the best decades for films!! What are your favorites? Here's my top ten:

1. La La Land (2016) - my favorite of the decade, absolutely incredible
2. Over the Garden Wall (2014)
3. Parasite (2019)
4. Interstellar (2014)
5. The Favourite (2018)
6. Before Midnight (2013)
7. The Tree of Life (2011)
8. Whiplash (2014)
9. The Florida Project (2017)
10. Portrait of a Lady on Fire (2019)

Other movies I absolutely loved were _Frances Ha_ (2012), _The Master_ (2012), _Inside Out_ (2015), _Moonrise Kingdom_ (2012), _Eighth Grade_ (2018), _The Grand Budapest Hotel_ (2014), _Marriage Story_ (2019), _Lady Bird_ (2017), _The Irishman_ (2019), _The Wolf of Wall Street_ (2013), _Little Women_ (2019), _Toy Story 3_ (2010), _Your Name_ (2016), _Pain and Gain_ (2013), _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, Part 2_ (2011), _1917_ (2019), _Guardians of the Galaxy, Vol. 2_ (2017), _Black Panther_ (2018), _Spider-Man: Homecoming_ (2017), and _Puffin Patrol_ (2015).


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

1. Leviathan (2014) 
2. Birdman (2014)
3. Her (2013) 
4. Melancholia (2011) 
5. Toni Erdmann (2016)
6. My Joy (2010) 
7. The Great Beauty (2013)
8. Roma (2018) 
9. Victoria (2015)
10. Wild Tales (2014)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Meek's Cutoff
Blade Runner 2049
Hell or High Water
The Witch
Green Book


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm one of those shade throwers, though I don't limit my derision to post 2010. There's very little innovation and a lot of derivative imitation in modern corporate media, IMO. That said, there's always a few gems that slip past the machinery. I looked on Imdb's top movies post 2010 and was surprised how many films I enjoyed were there.

Inception 2010
Arrival 2016 - I thought the nonlinear style was creative
Django Unchained 2012 - Tarentino is a creative genius
Hacksaw Ridge 2016
The Martian 2015 - while I think enough effort has been expended to save Matt Damon, it was entertaining
Dunkirk 2017
A Quiet Place 2018 - thought this was pretty creative
Baby Driver 2017 - Edgar Wright is a genius. There I said it.
Joker 2019
Argo 2012
Looper 2012 - loved the premise
Edge of Tomorrow 2014 - one of the best sci fi movies of all time
1917 (2019) - the cinematography alone is a win, but nice straightforward story as well


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Capharnaüm
The Way Back (2011)
The Cloud Atlas
Durak
Winter Sleep
Nocturnal Animals
The Great Beauty
Interstellar
Leviathan
Transcendence
Da xiang xi di er zuo
Jodaí-e Nadér az Simín
Tucker & Dale vs. Evil
Chernobyl miniseries
Pustina miniseries (a Czech noir crime thriller)

and the legendary Cowboys & Aliens, of course


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

The best thing to come out of this decade was the all-video game Contradiction, that in, purely just like any movie. The pure quality of it is understated and subtle, not like a great action flick, but like a Silence of Lambs or Mulholland Dr. But for greater reasons I wouldn't recommend watching any trailers of it. It's something that must be experienced anew firsthand.


----------



## WNvXXT (Nov 22, 2020)

My top 10. This is for 2010 though.

01 Attenberg
02 Mysteries of Lisbon
03 Un prophète aka A Prophet
04 The Arbor
05 Animal Kingdom
06 Winter's Bone
07 Curling
08 Poetry
09 True Grit
10 Uncle Boonmee Who Can Recall His Past Lives


----------



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)

1. Heartbeats 2010. 
2. Melancholia 2011
3. Moonrise Kingdom 2012
4. The Selfish Giant 2013
5. The Tribe 2014
6. Son of Saul 2015
7. Sieranevada 2016
8. Good Time 2017
9. Burning 2018
10. The Lighthouse 2019


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

1. The Artist
2. Parasite
3. The Social Network
4. Her
5. Marriage Story
6. Roma
7. Blue Jasmine
8. Dunkirk
9. Good Time
10. The Grand Budapest Hotel


----------

